

Ask HN: Does Gmail have an "email later" feature? - alexyim

I want it
======
iamdave
sort of

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-in-labs-stop-
sendi...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-in-labs-stop-sending-mail-
you-later.html)

or maybe even

[http://www.thinkingserious.com/2008/03/10/how-to-send-
email-...](http://www.thinkingserious.com/2008/03/10/how-to-send-email-at-a-
specific-time-with-gmail/)

~~~
alexyim
i remember seeing the first link a while back. so they have that feature, but
not the option of sending later? ridiculous!

------
babyshake
Second this request

